# Token mit mehreren Mastern,Zykluszeit,Leitungslänge im PB



## Ingo dV (16 Dezember 2005)

Moin zusammen,
kleine Frage an die Expertenrunde:

Ich möchte ein Profibusnetz mit 3 Masterkreise aufbauen (siehe Bild). Die 3 Master sprechen nur mit Token miteinander und haben keinen Zugriff auf die Slaves der anderen Master. Die Kabellänge zwischen Master 1 (Busabschluss) und Master 2 beträgt 100m. Die Kabellänge zwischen Master 2 und Endwiderstand (dazwischen Master 3) beträgt 300m. Busbautrate 1,5 Mbit.

Frage 1: Wird der Repaeter benötigt oder wird die Leitungslänge durch den Einsatz der Master 'verlängert' (CPU als Repeater)?

Frage 2: Wird die Buslaufzeit für den einzelnen Masterkreis langsamer (Token ausser acht lassen) im Gegensatz dazu, wenn der Kreis 'stand alone', also ohne die beiden anderen Master betrieben werden würde?

Frage 3:Ist dieser Aufbau auch für eine Failsafesteuerung machbar oder gibt es dabei Probleme? (2 CPU Failsafe, 1x Standard)

Frage 4:Spechen Gründe gegen diesen Aufbau?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Ausführungen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Token mit mehreren Mastern,Zykluszeit,Leitungslänge im P*



			
				Ingo dV schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte ein Profibusnetz mit 3 Masterkreise aufbauen (siehe Bild). Die 3 Master sprechen nur mit Token miteinander und haben keinen Zugriff auf die Slaves der anderen Master. Die Kabellänge zwischen Master 1 (Busabschluss) und Master 2 beträgt 100m. Die Kabellänge zwischen Master 2 und Endwiderstand (dazwischen Master 3) beträgt 300m. Busbautrate 1,5 Mbit.


Gemäß Manfred Popp in Profibus-DP/DPV1 darf die maximale Buslänge bei 1,5 Mbit/s 200 m betragen. Das Ganze bewegt sich somit außerhalb der Spec (wenn Kupfer zum Einsatz kommt). 



> Frage 1: Wird der Repaeter benötigt oder wird die Leitungslänge durch den Einsatz der Master 'verlängert' (CPU als Repeater)?


CPU ist meines Wissens nach kein Repeater sondern nur normaler Teilnehmer.



> Frage 2: Wird die Buslaufzeit für den einzelnen Masterkreis langsamer (Token ausser acht lassen) im Gegensatz dazu, wenn der Kreis 'stand alone', also ohne die beiden anderen Master betrieben werden würde?


Ja, denn ein Senden / Fragen etc. ist nur mit Token zulässig und die Busbandbreite muss zwischen den Mastern aufgeteilt werden. Idealerweise hat ein Bus nur einen Master, der sich immer wieder selbst den Token gibt und sofort weitermachen darf. Kann mit der Step7-Software mit PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen unter einem Profibus-Adapter und "Master/Slaves berücksichtigen" nachvollzogen werden


----------



## smoe (18 Dezember 2005)

Genauer ist es so: Die maximale Länge eines Segment ist 200m (1,5Mbps) Ein Repeater teilt den Bus in zwei Segmente. Also sind schon 2 x 200 Meter möglich. Mit dem 2. repeater die nächsten 200m. usw bis zum 5. Mit Verringerung des Busspeed geht die maximale Segmentlänge in die Höhe. (500kpbs = 500M Kabel)

Entscheidend ist die Frage wie schnell die Slaves mit ihren Mastern Daten austauschen sollen. Wenns schnell sein soll, (Dezentrale Sensoren in einer Laufenden Maschine) kannst deinen Plan vergessen. Ich würde dann den einzelnen Mastern ihr eigenes Netz geben. Die Verbindung der CPU's untereinander dann anders. (DP koppler, MPI/DP über GF, Ethernet mit GF je nach Datenaufkommen)

smoe


----------



## Konrad (19 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

alle Angaben der beiden oben genannten Antworten sind richtig.
Sie bräuchten also zwei Repeater um Ihre Anlage Normgerecht zu fahren.
Wenn Sie unsicher sind, ob Ihre DP-Daten noch schritthaltend aktualisiert werden können Sie aus meiner Sicht zwei Dinge tun:

1) Höhere Baudrate (> 1,5 MBit/s) mit entsprechend mehr Repeatern um den Tokenumlauf zu beschläunigen (maximale Segmentlänge dann nur noch 100 m).
Dadurch können aber natürlich physikalische Probleme in einer 'kritischen' Anlage (Busabschluß, schlechte Schirmung, etc.) getriggert werden.

2) Vorausgesetzt, die Daten der Master-Master-Kommunikation sind nicht zu Zeitkritisch, würde ich empfehlen neben dem Profibus-DP zur Kommunikation mit der Peripherie noch ein MPI-Bus zwischen den CPUs aufzuspannen.
Dieser Bus läuft standardmäßig mit 187,5 kBit/s kann aber leider nur eine Länge von 50 Metern überbrücken, da er bei allen 300er CPUs nicht galvanisch getrennt aufgebaut ist!!!  
...In Ihrem Fall müssten Sie also folgende konfiguration fahren:
*CPU1*  ---50m---  Repeater  ---50m---  *CPU2*  Repeater  ---300m---  Repeater  *CPU3*

Ich hoffe die Ausführungen sind verständlich und hilfreich.


Gruß,
Konrad


----------



## Ingo dV (19 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Rainer, hallo Smoe,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

@smoe:
Ich denke auch, dass ich die Kommunikation der CPU's nicht über den Profibus realisiere, da ich auch zeitkritische Sensorik über den PB fahre.
Was meinst du mit GF?

Die Datenmenge der Kopplung ist nicht sehr gross und somit würde eine MPI Kommunikation über Globaldaten ausreichen. Mein Problem hier ist allerdings, dass ich jeweils pro CPU ein Visualisierungssystem auf dem MPI Bus (Standard 187,5) betreibe (Kostengründe). 

Frage 1: Da ich die selbe Busphysik habe, kann ich also bei einer Baudrate von 187,5 eine Leitungslänge von bis zu 1000m einsetzen?

Frage 2: Wird die Buslaufzeit zwischen Visualisierung und CPU langsamer  im Gegensatz dazu, wenn der Kreis 'stand alone' betrieben werden würde?

Frage 3:Habt Ihr evtl. kostengünstige Alternativvorschläge (ein Profinet/Ethernet CP für eine 400derter kostet schon einges)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ingo dV (19 Dezember 2005)

@Konrad

Da haben sich unsere Beiträge überschnitten.

Damit hat's du schon die Frage der Leitungslänge beantwortet, vielen Dank


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Dezember 2005)

Ingo dV schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit GF?


Ich würde das als GlasFaser interpretieren.


----------



## Ingo dV (19 Dezember 2005)

Also LWL


----------



## smoe (19 Dezember 2005)

Sorry für die undeutliche Abkürzung. Rainer hat schon recht, Glasfaser oder eben LWL.
Ein Problem mit 3 CPU's und 3 OP's am selben MPI sehe ich nicht. OP's fordern nur die Daten über den Bus an, die gerade gebraucht werden.

Welche S7/400 CPU verwendest du denn? Mache 400er CPU's haben 2 DP Schnittstellen. Dann könntest einen zweiten langsameren und längeren DP-Bus für die CPU's un OP's machen.

smoe


----------



## Ingo dV (20 Dezember 2005)

2 PB Kreise ist auch keine schlechte Idee.

Vielen Dank und Frohes Fest aus Ostfriesland


----------



## PLC-Guy (13 Januar 2007)

*Failsafe*

Hallo Ingo dv

Du kannst *keine *Failsafe mit einer Normalen CPU über profibus verbinden.
Der Failsafe DP ist ein *Profisafe-bus* und kann nicht mit dem Normalen Profibus verbunden werden. Wenn Du eine Failsafe mit einer 300 oder 400 verbinden willst must Du einen Profibus CP zur koplung einsetzen. 
Der Daten Austausch zwischen Failsafe und CPU,s ist maximal 240KB.

Wenn Du Zwei Failsafe CPUs über DP verbinden möchtest must Du auch
hier einen DP-DP kopp einsetzen. Auch hier Max 240KB.

Gurss 
PLC-GUY


----------

